# 나는 보여 너의 설렘



## MissRight

Hi everyone 

I'm trying to understand this phrase but I really can not do it.
I know that 나는=I, 보여=See, 너의=your, but I'm not sure about the meaning of 설렘
I read it means something like "exciting or thrilling" 
Then the phrase says "I see your excitement"?

It would be great if you could help me, thank you.


----------



## boomluck

MissRight said:


> Then the phrase says "I see your excitement"?



I think that is right.


----------



## MissRight

Thank you


----------



## Joe0714

It is the word explains more love kinda feeling. Cant wait something or someone.


----------

